# DIY acyrlic aquarium lid sagging



## alsmith (Nov 27, 2013)

I had a 1/8" thick piece of acrylic cut to size to be a lid for my 40 gallon tank, but it sags in the middle touching the water surface. 

There are 1/8" hinges as replacement for versa-top lids that i think will stiffen the plexiglass (pic below) but at a price of nearly $16 it's not worth it. Does anyone know if these are available at lowe's or Home Depot and what they might be called cause I'm not paying that much for a piece of plastic.










or does anyone have cheap idea's that will prevent the sagging of the acrylic other than getting a thicker piece?


----------



## Jesseter (Jul 28, 2013)

What I did on a thirty gallon I had was buy a piece of 1/2" steel from Home Depot. I then drilled throught the steel and acrylic and secured it with some stainless steel nuts and bolts. You have to be very careful when drilling through the acrylic though as it can crack. If it is boughed to far and you bend it straight again it may break too. I think I spent around $10 bucks in all for the materials. Though this was about 7 years ago prices may vary. Good Luck!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

The picture looks like its a dark form of the twin polycarbonate. I use it for my 10-15 gallon tanks and its rock solid. The price is higher but I haven't experienced any signs of it bowing. I'm planning on getting it for a 20L to test it out. Not sure if it's available at lowes. Pretty certain Home Depot doesn't carry it. It seems to be a specialty item, I get mines at a local Tap Plastics. 

Hope the info is useful!


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i've tried those hinges. the acrylic will still sag. just not enough support.
i suggest going to home depot, true value hardware, or a michaels and having glass cut to the size you want.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42194
this guy made glass tops for a little over $20


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

I found these http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23843 

You're still going to pay $16 or so with shipping. It only comes in 6' lengths. 

"Living Hinges" now we know what they're called.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

In construction there is an item called a strongback. It is made up of two pieces of wood fastened to the side of a center piece. Think of a "C" channel when looking at the end? The side pieces on edge resist bowing very well. 
Do you have a way to glue up the same from the plastic used?


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Unless you brace the acrylic, it's going to sag.

I agree with MiSo, it's probably better to just get a glass lid.


----------

